# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  My Myogenx/Cyogenx log

## browboy

Well here we go. First some stats. I am 42 (turning 42 this Wednesday actually) 5'11, 188, around 12-14%bf. I have been working out hard for the past three years. First year and a half was with a personal trainer, been working out with a partner since then. Am currently working out 5 times a week, hitting individual main muscles groups once a week. I also am doing "some" cardio by running 2-3 miles first thing in the morning 3-4 times a week. My diet is pretty clean, taking in roughly 200 grams of protein a day and focusing on taking in carbs before 3:00pm. In addition to they myo/cyo that I started today (which I am taking two pills of each, three times a day with meals) I am taking E F A's, multi-vitamins, and I am on finastride and have been for about two years. Just trying to keep the mop in tact!! My goals are to try and put on a bit more lean mass with a solid look. Ideally I would like to be at 195, with a hard, cut, solid, vascular look. I want to cut body fat down a bit as well, especially in the mid-section. Not that it is bad, but really working on getting my abs to show more definition. I would also like to note, that last summer I did a totally screwed up cycle. Listened to all the wrong people, but later found this site and have learned a lot! I also had to start on bp meds due to my pressure going pretty high. Not sure if it was really related to the cycle or not. I am still on Atenolol and Benicar HCT. I am hoping to get off of them within the next few months. Doctors did a ton of tests, but everything is perfectly fine. They actually said that I am in exceptional condition, and that they feel the biggest part of my elevated bp is due to stress. I am currently going through a divorce....say no more. I will continue to update the log and will hopefully get some pictures on here too. In the meantime, I am totally open to any thoughts or suggestions regarding my goals and my process that I am using to try to get there. I am especially interested in Mr. Roberts input, as these are his products. If you could add a post or pm me with any additional information or insights, I would greatly appreciate it. So, having said all of that, I will let you all know how it goes. I am planning on running this for one month for sure and monitor my results. If I start seeing or feeling results I will continue to run it for another month, and then re-evaluate. One thing I am interested about is thoughts on running this continually or should I cycle it; time on/time off. Stay tuned!!

----------


## browboy

Day one, nothing seems different, obviously. Did back and threw in some abs yesterday. Did my morning run this morning.

----------


## browboy

Day two, did legs yesterday. Once again, haven't really noticed anything different at this point, but its still early. I have noticed mild headaches since I started the stuff, but it may be totally coincidental.

----------


## browboy

Day three, did chest and tri's yesterday. Still not noticing any difference. Haven't had the mild headaches though, but once again it may have not been related. I was down in weight though, to 188.

----------


## Merc..

I am following your log Brow... Best of luck .... Keep us up to date on everything...



Merc.

----------


## browboy

Thanks Merc! Glad somebody is following it. lol Hopefully I will get some good results from it.

----------


## j4ever41

following too.

----------


## browboy

Day four, did shoulders and bi's yesterday afternoon. Once again, didn't notice much difference. However, I am feeling more "sore" than in the past. Now this may be due to two things. One, I changed up my program again. I try to do that about every 5 weeks. I also was out of town a few days last week and diet wasn't as clean as usual. So they may be the cause for the soreness. I will not be working out today, as I have a Daddy/Daughter Dinner Dance to attend with my precious daughter. (Yes, she does have me wrapped around her finger!!) I did do my morning run this morning, and I did feel as if I felt a little better as far as maybe a little more endurance. I will not work out Saturday either, but will be back in the gym on Sunday afternoon. Then next week will be an off week also, as I have a certification class for my business that I have to attend Wed and Thur evenings. So no work outs those two days, but I will make it up on other days. After next week, I will be back to my normal workout schedule. For those following this, please don't hesitate to ask any questions, or I am certainly open to any thoughts, advise, criticisims, regarding my plan.

----------


## admirals56

flollowing

----------


## browboy

Day six, ran this morning and did back & abs this afternoon. Once again, haven't really noticed anything yet. Including sex drive improvements. I know that a few guys commented on having improved drive and morning wood. Haven't noticed any of that either. I weighed in today, and am down to 187.5. Down two pounds from Monday when I started, but I will weight in again tomorrow and see where I am at one week into starting. It may be possible that I am dropping some body fat, I guess, which is fine by me!

----------


## valcon

im following to browboy

----------


## browboy

Okay, day seven. One week into it and I dropped 1 pound. Was 188.5 today. Did chest today, and I will admit, I was putting up more weight and felt pretty good in the gym today. As I mentioned, this is going to be a off week as far as my schedule, but we will see how it goes.

----------


## whynot960

I am following this thread also good luck.

----------


## spywizard

like the log.. not sure what effects or "feelings" you are expecting, I had great results from using it, it was more like a mild anavar cycle without the lower back pumps.. 

good luck. oh and the crazy sex was another thing i experienced..

----------


## browboy

Day 8, did my morning run and did legs and abs this afternoon. The run felt a little better, the workout pretty much the same. Thanks to all for the comments and for following my progress. Spy-hopefully I will experience the libido side of things too! Just and added bonus.

----------


## BITTAPART2

I had such noticible effects from it, it is always baffling to me when I read these logs, I think it took me about 2 weeks total to really feel great about the stuff ut my boys were HUGE and I was randy all the time. I kept my weight fromm cycle through PCT with just Myogenx/IGF/Arimidex . Actually gained like 2 lbs or somehting by the end of PCT.

----------


## browboy

Just a heads up. As mentioned before, I will not be in the gym the next two days due to some evening classes I have to attend. I will still be running tomorrow morning. I did find and meet with a anti-aging doctor yesterday. I am going to go in for their full blown evaluation and see what they come up with as well as far as recommendations. I am pretty excited about it. I won't see them for the eval until March 10th. So we will see how things go between now and then.

----------


## Merc..

Let us know what the doc says Brow.....


Keep up all the GREAT work ..

~Merc~

----------


## BITTAPART2

> Just a heads up. As mentioned before, I will not be in the gym the next two days due to some evening classes I have to attend. I will still be running tomorrow morning. I did find and meet with a anti-aging doctor yesterday. I am going to go in for their full blown evaluation and see what they come up with as well as far as recommendations. I am pretty excited about it. I won't see them for the eval until March 10th. So we will see how things go between now and then.


 wow, I wish you knew your serum levels before administering Myogenx, if he takes blood and your taking fadogia, you may see a high LH number, as my friend had himself tested before he started myogenx (actually exactly 5 months since his conclusion of his PCT from his TRT and GHT) his LH levels were almost trippled and free test up almost .75%. So he is a user for life now, he actually quit using TRT and uses a double dose Myogenx and arimidex , cycling on and off with the two compounds.

----------


## browboy

Well I am going for the blood and urine draws tomorrow morning. As stated, I will get the results when I see him on the 10th. I will have been on the stuff for just shy of two weeks at the time of the draw, so yes, we will see what my levels are. Day 11, did my morning run this am. Did feel that great, but class was really boring last night and I ended up not sleeping well at all so that may be the reason. Will be back in the gym tomorrow afternoon and I can't wait!

----------


## browboy

Hey Bitta,

How is he running his cycles. Length, etc. And has your friend tried the Cyogenx or does he just prefer the arimdex? Just curious in case this goes well and I decide to just stay on it.

----------


## BITTAPART2

> Hey Bitta,
> 
> How is he running his cycles. Length, etc. And has your friend tried the Cyogenx or does he just prefer the arimdex? Just curious in case this goes well and I decide to just stay on it.


he was very misinformed when he started, let me just say that. I learned sooooooo much reading online and buying endocrinology textbooks online and just studying them where I thought his HR doc was a friggin quack. that said, he used the cyogenx and also he tried 6 oxo, he said the only thing he coul tell a difference with those was the 6 oxo got his bp up too high for whatever reason, anticdotal at best. However, he notices a big difference when he takes arimidex . His issue was more abnormally high amounts of estrogen and low normal test levels. So in his case the arimidex was just strong enough to do the trick for HIM. his cycles:


weeks 1-8 (version 1 myogenx) 6 horsepills ED or 2pills 3xed
weeks 8-10 Anastrozole (arimidex) .25mg ED
weeks 10-12 Anastrolzole .25mg EOD (this was his idea, i dont know about tapering arimidex but a little can go a long way )

----------


## browboy

Thanks bro. I am planning on runnig the myo and cyo for a month right now. I will re-evaluate at week three and if things are looking good I will order more and run another month. After that i will take a month or two off. I don't know that I will run an actual pct at the end since I am running the cyo during the whole cycle. Plus, depending on what the doc says, I may need to make some changes to my plan. BTW I do have blood test results including total test from about 3-4 months ago. So it will even be interesting to see how the current numbers compare to the olds ones only being on the myo for a couple weeks. I go for the draw tomorrow.

----------


## BITTAPART2

oh good, that should tell you right there. Like I said, my buddy was taking 2x the reccomended dose and his Luetinizing Hormone levels were almost 3times his previous test and his free and total test increased as well, but nothing as signifigant as LH, which is weird to me but I can only assume that while the LH is rising there is some reason he isnt getting a 300% increase in total and free test, I speculate that it is because his estrogen levels are high normally his estrogen is helping produce some LH, enough estrogen can lead to a rush of LH from the stimulation of GnRH

----------


## browboy

Day 12, did an arm blast workout today due to the screwed up schedule this week. Plus I didn't have my workout partner today. Felt good, but again, not really any different then prior workouts. Might have felt a bit stronger, we will see. I will do my weekly weigh in on Monday, but today I was 188.5 so I am up a wopping half a pound! Gonna hit the gym tomorrow and Sunday to make up for this week, plus I won't be able to workout on Monday cause I am going snowboarding!! Cant wait.

----------


## BITTAPART2

bro, i dont want you to think you are going to be getting AAS tyoe results from this stuff, you wont. Not to say massive quantities wouldnt get you very close but in no way is myogenx going to be a dbol /test e cycle or anything like that. It IMO is best used uring or after PCT when test levels are a bit low and you want to PRESERVE muscle, in your case you may build a little muscle but again, not "steroid " muscle.

----------


## browboy

Bitta, totally understand that. I myself was not expecting to get "steriod " type muscle either. My goal is to get to 195, but lean, solid, cut, and vascular. I am not even sure that they myo/cyo is going to get me there, but I wanted to give it a shot first. Now that I am meeting with this hrt doc I will see what he comes up with, but even after that, I am still considering a var only cycle. Again, I am not trying to really "bulk" up. Just would like to add some more lean mass and get cut. I will try to post some pics soon so that there is a reference point for everyone. Thanks to everyone for all the input.

----------


## browboy

Day 13, did shoulders and abs yesterday. Did my morning run this am. Had a really good sleep last night, so this morning felt pretty good. Will be doing back today and then hitting the slopes tomorrow! I am totally pumped. I was going to do legs today since my schedule has been all screwed up, but thought I would wait and do them Tuesday. I don't want them to be trashed when I am boarding tomorrow! Once again, haven't really noticed much difference since being on but I am hitting the two week mark tomorrow. So maybe this week I will start to see or feel some measurable improvements.

----------


## browboy

Day 16, did legs and abs today. I must be out of my mind cause I had quite the leg workout yesterday snowboarding all day long. It was totally awesome. Hardly anyone there as soon as we boarded down the mountian we were right back on the lift and goin again. Anyway, workout seemed okay today. Might be feeling a little stronger and pretty good recovery. As a side note, especially due to my own situation, there has been no increase whatsoever in my blood pressure since starting the stuff. Not that I expected it, but just thought I would mention it. Weight is down a pound to 187.

----------


## browboy

Day 17, did chest today, and I must admit, I felt pretty good and strength was definatley up. So maybe that post two week period is what it takes for this stuff to really kick in. We will see what happens over the next few days in th gym. Still not noticing anything regarding libio or the boys. Maybe that will take a few more days!!

----------


## BITTAPART2

I never heard what dose you are taking? that may be a factor, rather it is a factor

----------


## browboy

I am taking two capsules of each, three times a day with main meals.

----------


## BITTAPART2

of which version? 1 or 2...if it is version 2 I think you are taking the reccomended dose, not a bad thing but again, I can attest to noticable effects starting at 2x reccomended dose. Boys should be like college dorm beanbag chairs

----------


## browboy

Both the Myo and Cyo are version two. Any other thoughts regarding dosage?

----------


## browboy

Day 18, did shoulders today. Felt pretty good, but was a little toasted due to having done chest yesterday. Weight is down though. I was 186.5 today! I just hope to hell it is fat that I am loosing!!

----------


## BITTAPART2

ok so I cant tell you what i think of the reccomended doseage as I took double as well. IMO you would see more signifigant results at 2x the dose ie 4 pills 3xED

----------


## sonysucks

In the divorce she is not gonna get the car right? Sorry kinda OT

----------


## BITTAPART2

^^^^ what does it sound like when a water truck hits a vinegar truck???


*DOUSHE*

----------


## Schmidty

Hows ur myo/cyo cycle going???

----------


## browboy

Bitta, thanks for the suggestion. I think I will finish this supply, re-evaluate, and then maybe bump the dosage if I run it again.

As far as the car......over my dead body!! No, not to worried about it as it belongs to the company that I own. Should be okay. If not, I will just drive it off of a cliff, and then she can have it! lol

----------


## browboy

Day 19, did my morning run this am and it felt pretty good. Did arms this afternoon, and it felt pretty good too. Starting to notice a slight increase in strength. I will weight myself again on Monday as that is the day I have been recording, but today I was down to 185! I sure in hell hope it is fat that is burning.

----------


## BITTAPART2

well that all comes down to your deit bro. If your not in PCRecovery right now then proper deit and myogenx should do just that, burn a little fat, keep muscle.

----------


## browboy

Day 20, did am run and back and abs this afternoon. Once again, both felt pretty good and felt a bit stronger in the gym. Be at three weeks tomorrow so we will see how that goes and where I am weight wise. I don't see the doc til next Monday which will put me right at my four weeks. Think I will see what he comes up with first before I jump on another month of this stuff.

----------


## browboy

Day 21, did chest and abs today. Strength still seems to be up a bit. Weighed in at 187 today. So down one pound over the last three weeks.

----------


## browboy

Day 22, did just my am run. Felt a little harder today for some reason. Not in the gym today.....it was my rest day!!

----------


## browboy

Day 23, did legs and abs today. Felt pretty good, adding weight bit by bit and it seems good. I need to correct something though. I started out at 189.5, so I am actually down 2.5lbs in three weeks. Once again, I sure hope it is fat. Strenght seems to be increasing a bit, so I can't imagine that it is muscle.

----------


## valcon

still following browboy

----------


## browboy

Day 24, did shoulders today. Went well, added weight and it felt pretty good. Overall weight was back up 1.5lbs so I am back at 187.

----------


## BITTAPART2

good to hear, any sexual effects yet? what is your cycle history if any BTW? and if you have cycled, when did you conclude your last course?

----------


## browboy

No sexual sides yet! I am totally bummed. Thought I would be shooting and performing like a porn star by now!! Yes, I did do one totally screwed up cycle back last summer. Listened to all the wrong people who didn't know what the hell they were talking about. Was running 300mg eq twice a week and then a few weeks into it added 50mg winney eod, and then a few weeks later added test but only did one shot and then stopped the whole cycle cause I found this site and realized that I was a complete idiot!! I then ran pct of nolva and aromasin . Last injection was mid August of 07. Total eq was about nine weeks. Definatley saw some results from it, but once again, I know it was a totally screwed up cycle.

----------


## BITTAPART2

well it isnt that harsh of one thats a good thing, it could have been a lot worse than those compounds. Your PCT should have had you fully recovered am i correct? or is there reason to believe you didnt fully recover?

----------


## browboy

No, I fully recovered. Once again, thanks to many on this board and especially Merc. He really was a huge help when I was dealing with all that crap.

Day 25, did arms and abs today. Went well, seem to be up in strenght a bit with arms too.

----------


## browboy

Day 26, did am run this morning and it went well. I will be taking the weekend off from the gym. But will hit up some ab work at home.

Hey Bitta, I also meant to comment on my recovery. I had blood work done to check for test level on 10-19-07 which was almost eight weeks after last injection and about three weeks after pct was done. My total test at that time was 676. Unfortunately, they didn't check for free test. I have my appt. on Monday with the new doctor, so I will be interested to see where my levels are now, especially having been on the myo.

----------


## browboy

Day 29, did am run and did chest and abs today. Run was okay, chest was okay. Went a bit lighter with higher reps and supersets. Changing up the routine again. 

Saw the anti-aging doc today, and was pretty disappointed. Other than some supps he is recommending, he can't do anything else for me regarding HRT due to the fact that my levels are normal. Total test is 717 which is up a bit from test several months ago, but he didn't think it really has much to do with the myo or cyo. Who knows! Part that sucks is that my % of free test is only 1.31! Yet there isn't shit he can do about it. Also my SHBG is high, at 49. Needless to say, I left there pretty disappointed. They did a complete and total workup, so I am wondering if there is anyone on this site that I can share all this info with that can help give me some ideas of what the hell to do to start getting desired results. If so, pm me. I would really appreciate it.

Oh side note, I am discontinuing the myo and cyo as of today too. Only had a few days worth left, and I am not going to run another month of it.

----------


## BITTAPART2

well bro, it looks like you may need to try and take in a different deit and excersise program than. I can suggest a few things:

try and get more ***** fats into your diet from almonds/flax/salmon/olive oil
do some explosive compound olympic style lifting
get plenty of sleep
stay away from drawn out cardio sessions
do try some anerobic type things like boxing for 15 minuts or sprint workouts for 15 mins

there are many more things,less effective, than the things mentioned I hope this helps

----------


## browboy

Thanks bitta, I will definately look into it. I am getting the fats though. I eat almonds, fish, and am taking fish oil. But I will look at the other stuff too.
Thanks again.

----------


## Papi93

> Oh side note, I am discontinuing the myo and cyo as of today too. Only had a few days worth left, and I am not going to run another month of it.


Why didn't you finish the bottles of myo and cyo (note: I did read through your log)?

----------


## browboy

I decided to not to finish the few days I had left due to the fact that I really didn't see any great results, plus with the stuff, mainly the dhea and preg, that the hrt doc gave me, I figured I would run that stuff and see if I noticed anything. Plus, the myo being a test booster, my test numbers were fine. Its my free test % number that sucks.

----------


## Papi93

> I decided to not to finish the few days I had left due to the fact that I really didn't see any great results, plus with the stuff, mainly the dhea and preg, that the hrt doc gave me, I figured I would run that stuff and see if I noticed anything. Plus, the myo being a test booster, my test numbers were fine. Its my free test % number that sucks.


How has the DHEA and preg worked for you?

----------


## browboy

Probably to early to tell. Haven't really noticed anything at this point. Doc wants to run blood tests again at the three month point, which is still another 2 1/2 months away. So I guess we will see if there has been any affect then. I am a bit conflicted, as I have been doing some research online, and am reading a lot of negative reports on DHEA. You have any thoughts on the stuff?

----------


## Papi93

> Probably to early to tell. Haven't really noticed anything at this point. Doc wants to run blood tests again at the three month point, which is still another 2 1/2 months away. So I guess we will see if there has been any affect then. I am a bit conflicted, as I have been doing some research online, and am reading a lot of negative reports on DHEA. You have any thoughts on the stuff?


I would recommend speaking with supplement guru Bryan2 on this matter and see what his thoughts are. http://forums.steroid.com/member.php?u=24911 He has always be very helpful when I've had supplement questions.

----------


## Kristofer68ss

Preg?

----------


## browboy

There have been some requests regarding an update. I decided to have the doc do blood work after one month of using the stuff. As stated toward the end of this thread, I really didn't feel, experience, or see any results from using the myo and cyo products. Maybe its just my body! However, several have asked about the DHEA and Pregnenolone. I had some more blood work done on 4-11-08. DHEA sulfate went from 169 to 441! Goal was to get it between 400-500, so we are right there. Estradiol went from 24 to 30, which is 3% of total test and is just right. Total test went from 717 to 820! Free test % is still a little low at 1.26 and my SHBG went from 49 to 40 which is now back within normal range. Hormonally, I am in excellent balance now, so I think the DHEA and Preg have worked very well. Those changes occured only after about 5 weeks of using the stuff too. Just goes to show that even though I was hoping to get on HRT, I really didn't need to hop on that wagon yet.

----------

